# Professional Aquarium Movers?



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Our 300G display tank leaked recently. We got a replacement tank but its 460lb and cannot be swapped out by just anybody.

I am looking to hire a company that has insurance for this type of job.

Anybody have any leads?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Talk to Mittman Movers. I can't remember the woman's name that I have worked with, but they have moved everything for me, and my clients for the past 20 Years, including some very large, very expensive pieces. They are insured for all moving related work, and will give you some guidance about who they would recommend, if they don't feel comfortable taking on this piece. But I know they have handled some large glass tables and very large, very old mirrors so a tank should not be a problem.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Braymore is another. Hired them to move a 500lb steel stand up to the 2nd floor and a 300gal into a basement with a spiral staircase. Referred to another colleague for a 1000gal.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Talk to Mittman Movers. I can't remember the woman's name that I have worked with, but they have moved everything for me, and my clients for the past 20 Years, including some very large, very expensive pieces. They are insured for all moving related work, and will give you some guidance about who they would recommend, if they don't feel comfortable taking on this piece. But I know they have handled some large glass tables and very large, very old mirrors so a tank should not be a problem.


I spoke with them and they said they dont move aquariums. If they did the job, it would be at the customers risk.



wtac said:


> Braymore is another. Hired them to move a 500lb steel stand up to the 2nd floor and a 300gal into a basement with a spiral staircase. Referred to another colleague for a 1000gal.


I called and got their voicemail.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Opps replied by accident


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Consider a piano mover.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

wtac said:


> Braymore is another. Hired them to move a 500lb steel stand up to the 2nd floor and a 300gal into a basement with a spiral staircase. Referred to another colleague for a 1000gal.


They ended up calling me back and their quote was reasonable so I hired them.

Thanks for the referral!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IIRC, Andrew is the main guy that co-ordinates the crazy song and dance that they do. 

I was at first put off with the automated answering service but when he called me back he was quite thorough with what info he needed to get the job done. The crew he sent me were very easy going but when it was time to "get to work" it was like military precision.

Hope you get the same crew that they sent me.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Mods: please consider adding this posting as a sticky 

This type of service may not be needed by everyone (and hopefully not under these sad circumstances) but a good reference subject for future


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Back to the drawing board.

Braymore Movers showed up today with 2 guys (I specifically requested 4). They are now asking for more money to do the job.

I figured that if I am already having issues with them before the job even starts, its not a good sign.

If anyone else has recommendations, please let me know.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Braymore Movers showed up today with 2 guys (I specifically requested 4). They are now asking for more money to do the job.
> 
> ...


Dan, that is crazy ! Sorry to learn of this 
I thought that the community might be on to something good

Suggestion; CC has loads of happy customers right ?! This community is all about helping out right ?! 
Set a day and time and get those who are able to help to come and lend a hand ! 4 or 5 guys should do it 
Put me down to help !!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank move*

dan slot me down if u need a hand .. I know its all about liabilities and such and understand why u are going the route of movers ...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Dan, that is crazy ! Sorry to learn of this
> I thought that the community might be on to something good
> 
> Suggestion; CC has loads of happy customers right ?! This community is all about helping out right ?!
> ...


I would be down to help, but I doubt that they wish to risk the tank with a bunch of uninsured fish people. I know I would not take the chance with something that big and how tight the area is it needs to go into.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

4 people who have moved tanks before is very little risk. It's not like you need to take it down stairs or anything. You already have the new tank in the store and just need the old one off the stand and the new one on right? 

I got my 180 on the stand by myself. It was not fun nor would I ever recommend that but 4 able bodied people should be able to do this in 15-30 mins max.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

corpusse said:


> 4 people who have moved tanks before is very little risk. It's not like you need to take it down stairs or anything. You already have the new tank in the store and just need the old one off the stand and the new one on right?
> 
> I got my 180 on the stand by myself. It was not fun nor would I ever recommend that but 4 able bodied people should be able to do this in 15-30 mins max.


+1 - well said
180 gallon by yourself ??!! Wow, you are like the Incredible Hulk !


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Count me in. Even if we had 8 people to help move it would be very little weight per person.

I'll bring donuts


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I do not believe it is just a straight up lift. I believe there is very little room back there and lots of fragile stuff in there.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I would be willing to help if I'm not at work.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I appreciate the offer guys. I really do. 

The reason why I wanted to hire movers was because they are insured. Since we are a business, there are all types of laws that apply to us so we have to be careful.

It sounds like an easy job but its got some challenges. It's tight back there and the tank can only come in/out on its end.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> I'll bring donuts


Any chance we can still get the donuts ?! ; )


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Braymore Movers showed up today with 2 guys (I specifically requested 4). They are now asking for more money to do the job.
> 
> ...


Yikes , did you end up cancelling their services or did you end up coming to some sort of an agreement with them ?


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

contact MR.wilson (shawn)


vic


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

UsAndThem said:


> Yikes , did you end up cancelling their services or did you end up coming to some sort of an agreement with them ?


I canceled the job all together.



swissgaurd said:


> contact MR.wilson (shawn)
> 
> vic


Good idea.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Braymore Movers showed up today with 2 guys (I specifically requested 4). They are now asking for more money to do the job.
> 
> ...


Oh geeze, I feel bad for recommending them pulling that stunt on you. I'd have kicked them out the door as well.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> I canceled the job all together.
> 
> Good idea.


Good Evening Dan:

Hope all is well. This is Neil from Mississauga. I need a contact to move a 250 gallon Aquarium ( 48 L X 48 W X 24 High) Cube from Waterloo to my basement in Mississauga.
I read on the GTA Aquaria forum you had to move your 300 gal recently.
Any information you can provide on a relaible mover that has plenty of experience in moving Aquariums would be appreciated.
Would gather about 4 people are required for this job end May.
Thanks and await to hear back.

Neil
416-346 0771


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Hi Neil,

We ended up hiring Mittman Movers that Crayon recommended to us.

They sent 4 guys and it took them less than 1hr.

They didn't have much experience moving aquariums but they did a good enough job for me to recommend them. 

Good luck with the move!


----------

